

Capture & relive: How Nokia Lund grew out of Scalado - yread
http://conversations.nokia.com/2013/07/25/capture-relive-how-nokia-lund-grew-out-of-scalado/

======
NicoJuicy
Scalado is actually a company that first partnered with BlackBerry (they
should still have licensed the software).

And this piece of software was really intriguing in its presentation long time
ago (RIM announcing the new Blackberry OS)

